# What is your favorite chapter of all time?



## BlackCaptain (Jan 31, 2003)

In LOTR or the Hobbit, if you could pick one chapter that you would read 5000000 times over and over... well not really.... what would it be? LOTR or The Hobbit

I would definately have to say _The Black Gate Opens_ by a long shot. The only other close call would be _The stairs of the Cirith Ungol_. Suspenso, Suspenso! Cuz the Witch-King is in it of course!


----------



## Talierin (Jan 31, 2003)

Battle of the Pelennor Fields


----------



## Éomond (Jan 31, 2003)

Well, since I've only read TTT I'd say Helm's Deep. (Diffenity *not* becasue of the movies)


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 31, 2003)

The voice of Saruman....the Black Gate Opens....

But I must say the White Rider reigns supreme among chapters....I swear I was caught off guard by Gandalf coming back...I swear...HONEST


----------



## Ecthelion (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *Battle of the Pelennor Fields *



Definately, by far the best chapter in the books, I like Floatsem and Jetsem alot too.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Feb 1, 2003)

I would have to agree with you there...i love F & J, its the best chapter by far as it is when all the company (minus Boromir, Frodo and Sam of course) get to meet up again, it is only really now that Aragorn and Legolas and Gimli can truly believe that the hobbits that they have been trying to rescue are still alive. it is sort of a break from all the fighting as well, as they just get to relax and talk about their acventures. I love the line about Aragorn, where Pippin says "Strider the Ranger has come back!" and Aragorn answers "He has never been away" as it is so true.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 1, 2003)

1. The Mirror of Galadriel
2. The Grey Havens
3. The Council of Elrond


----------



## Aulë (Feb 1, 2003)

_The Clouds Burst_ from The Hobbit


----------



## Niniel (Feb 1, 2003)

1. the Grey havens
2. The battle of the Pelennor Fields
3. The Black Gate opens


----------



## Lady Aragorn (Feb 1, 2003)

Definetly Helm's Deep. There is action, and Passion, and Humor.


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Feb 1, 2003)

1 The Steward and the King. 
2 Battle of the Pelennor Fields
3 The Grey Havens


----------



## Brytta (Feb 1, 2003)

I'd go with Battle of the Pelennor Fields because it brings to a culmination so many threads and sets the stage for the next part of the saga.

Of course I could be somewhat biased by the valiant part the _Rohirrim_ play.  

Brave Théoden falls and Éomer says"

----------
Mourn not overmuch! Mighty was the fallen,
meet was his ending. When his mound is raised,
women then shall weep. War now calls us!
----------

F&J is a delight. I love the Mouth of Sauron at the Black Gate and the Gray Havens pulls on the heart-strings.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 1, 2003)

I don't know...

1.) The Mirror of Galadriel
2.) The Grey Havens
3.) A Shortcut to Mushrooms
4.) Helms Deep


----------



## lotrfan_15 (Feb 4, 2003)

*Mine would have to be...*

My favourite chapters are: The mirror of Galadriel, Helms deep and In the House Of Tom Bombadil, because I love Tom!


----------



## Gustav (Feb 5, 2003)

Definately Helm's Deep!!!

The battle was sweeeeetly describred and full of suspense.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 5, 2003)

Chapter 5 of The Hobbit: "Riddles in the Dark."


----------



## gilgalad (Feb 5, 2003)

A scolaire dhil, sarah,

my god i disagree with you! not only are you on the wrong chapter but the wrong book!!!

the best chapters are 24. of the silmarillion "of the voyage of Earendil and the war of wrath", 19. of same "beren and luthien", and 18. "of the ruin of beleriand and the Fall of Fingolfin"

Yours without wax
Do chara
gilgalad


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 5, 2003)

"scolaire dhil!"

Is that suposed to be Elvish? If it is you wouldnt lenit "Dil"


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Feb 8, 2003)

The Lord of the Rings- The Choices of Master Samwise & The Grey Havens
The Hobbit-Riddles in the Dark ( i have read this chapter more than any LOTR material, I love it so much, I don't know quite why though)


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Feb 16, 2003)

Hands down the two best chapters are The Council of Elrond and The Black Gate Opens, it just doesn't get better though their are like 10 other incredible ones!!!!! Nice Thread


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Feb 17, 2003)

"The Siege of Gondor" - excellent escalation of suspense that leads into the best passage in the book ("Rohan had come at last, etc.).

Close alternatives are: "The Bridge of Khazad-dum", "Shelob's Lair", and "Riddles in the Dark".


----------



## Huan (Feb 20, 2003)

The council of elrond

it shows many of the important characters inmiddle earth having a good debate about a very important matter. it also gives refference to some of the older tales (ie about hurin, turin etc). Plus it sets out the remainder of the story and shows the courage of many such as frodo and bilbo.

For the reason of liking to have things explained to me i also like the shadow of the past.


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aiwendil2 _
> *"The Siege of Gondor" - excellent escalation of suspense that leads into the best passage in the book ("Rohan had come at last, etc.).
> *



i have to agree there, that is also one of my favorite parts!


----------

